# Good News



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Just read my breeders' blog and the female I've been waiting to come into heat, Merry, is in heat. According to the blog, the breeding should take place in about 12 days. This news makes me so happy. I was feeling a bit low today since I still miss my Beau. But this is a real pick me up. Things just got a lot brighter. Now we have to make the male/female choice. Things just got a lot brighter around here.

Rick


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_Yippee!!_ That is WONDERFUL, EXCITING news!! I am putting my happy dancing shoes on right this minute!!:dancing2:


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

So so so happy! Congrats daddy! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Woo hoo!!! I can feel your anticipation and thrill. What great news. I hope you post updates as things progress. I'm very happy for you. I know how sad it is to lose our dogs and the prospect of a new puppy will ease your sadness a little, I just know it. Can't wait for more happy news as a little time goes on. Yeah!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What absolutely wonderful news to brighten your day! I'll be waiting like everyone else here for more 'happy news!'


 :five::five::five::five::five:


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

puppies good news have fun picking life without a poodle is not life is it?


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh I am so pleased for you Rick. It is so hard when you lose a dog and I'm sure you will have lots of excitement to come. Are you leaning more towards a boy or girl? I had never had a female dog before until we got our mini puppy Tia,the heat and spaying issue had always put me off,but now we've got here can't imagine life without her!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

What great news! The prospect of a new poodle puppy would brighten anybody's day. I know you can hardly wait.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm all about "Girl" power ! My issue with males is that they sometimes pee on their front legs. I once had a male that did that every time and let me tell you it gets old!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Carrie-e said:


> Oh I am so pleased for you Rick. It is so hard when you lose a dog and I'm sure you will have lots of excitement to come. Are you leaning more towards a boy or girl? I had never had a female dog before until we got our mini puppy Tia,the heat and spaying issue had always put me off,but now we've got here can't imagine life without her!


I really don't have any preference. I've had both and didn't see much, if any, difference. Both of them were homebodies without any interest in roaming, as I had heard males tend to do. And both were equally protective though Roxy was a bit more selective. Beau would bark at everybody then wag.



Carley's Mom said:


> I'm all about "Girl" power ! My issue with males is that they sometimes pee on their front legs. I once had a male that did that every time and let me tell you it gets old!


Beau did that for a while. I didn't think it was a big deal. the back door goes through the kitchen so there's always water and a towel handy


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the support and well wishes everyone. This forum has made things a lot easier to deal with and I've learned a lot from everyone else here to. I'll definitely keep you all posted with any updates. Gonna see if my breeder would be up for a visit sometime soon. I think that would be fun. At least it would be for me and Isabelle.

Rick


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

So, we kinda sorta made a decision on the gender we prefer. I let Victoria know that Isabelle and I like, all things being equal, a big SPOO so we'd prefer a male but if by some chance this litter only has female we'd go with a female. Not that females are second choice by any stretch. She responded saying that her males are usually a pretty good size and her females are usually a little bigger than average but reminded me that personality is the bigger consideration and I totally agreed. I've met 10 or 11 of her dogs and they all are pretty similar in personality. There's a range of course but they all fall in the confident, tail up, happy, curious, pup that isn't fearful catagory. That's where it stands so far.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> So, we kinda sorta made a decision on the gender we prefer. I let Victoria know that Isabelle and I like, all things being equal, a big SPOO so we'd prefer a male but if by some chance this litter only has female we'd go with a female. Not that females are second choice by any stretch. She responded saying that her males are usually a pretty good size and her females are usually a little bigger than average but reminded me that personality is the bigger consideration and I totally agreed. I've met 10 or 11 of her dogs and they all are pretty similar in personality. There's a range of course but they all fall in the confident, tail up, happy, curious, pup that isn't fearful catagory. That's where it stands so far.


Congrats on getting a new baby soon! I grew up in a house with female dogs only, but my first dog was a male. I've found that my males are a bit more of lovers and less aloof - but that's probably just my experience. No matter what the sex is, I'm so glad you'll have a new baby soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

PoodleRick said:


> So, we kinda sorta made a decision on the gender we prefer. I let Victoria know that Isabelle and I like, all things being equal, a big SPOO so we'd prefer a male but if by some chance this litter only has female we'd go with a female. Not that females are second choice by any stretch. She responded saying that her males are usually a pretty good size and her females are usually a little bigger than average but reminded me that personality is the bigger consideration and I totally agreed. I've met 10 or 11 of her dogs and they all are pretty similar in personality. There's a range of course but they all fall in the confident, tail up, happy, curious, pup that isn't fearful catagory. That's where it stands so far.


Hi Rick. That is good news. It BEGINS!!! the wait for that special puppy. Soooo hard to wait. We are also in the process of deciding male of female. The litter we are waiting for will be born any day now. Our first dog was a male Irish Setter. All our spoos have been females. Our spoos have all been that cuddly lap dog, smart, attentive, sensitive. One female had some piddling when greeting certain people she was very excited to see. It wasn't very often. But do females have more tendency towards incontinence? So far, we have been very lucky to not have that issue.
We did have issues with the male lifting his leg on everything, killing plants. We don't want to limit ourselves as we are pretty low on the list of prospective buyers. I do prefer females. They have been very cuddly, excellent with our babies and grandbabies, and excellent at obedience and agility. They have been very tuned in to me, wanting to please. My daughter's male, is cuddly but not so tuned in. Higher energy, and harder to take on walks if bunnies, squirrels,etc. are around. But I adore him, too. 
I will be heartbroken if there are no females available by the time my name is called. So I have to be willing to base our decision on personality, and not gender. I think that is the key, not really gender. Oh, my daughter neutered her boy early, I think 5 or 6 months. She taught him it was NOT OK to lift his leg. Her command to him, was "pee like a girl". pretty funny, but he does. He did mark furniture in my house of all girls when he visited for the summer. But we caught him and corrected him, and he seemed to stop that. back and forth...girl or boy....I guess, we really just want a really good puppy to love, we really need that in our hearts, after losing Jasmine this summer. Joon is hardly eating, still, obviously lonely and mourning. I love how your breeders' dogs sound. You will get a wonderful puppy. I am so happy for you.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

That's a great way to start out the week right? Congratulations!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah, it really is hard to choose. Like I said in an earlier post that the differences I experienced between male and female Spoos was minimal. Personally I wish either/both of my dogs would have killed all plants in the yard so I could replace everything with plastic bushes and astroturf. I could have springtime in January. doG I hate yard work but I somehow wound up with an acre.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I actually envy you folks who do not worry if your puppy is male or female because that doubles your chances of the breeder making your perfect match!
But I just can't do boys because my little ones are pad trained.
Also kind of jealous of you with the space for Spoos - we really fell madly in love with the one at the meet the breeds show yesterday!







But then they did not have very nice toys there - in fact next year they want me to bring my girls lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Ooh nice face. She's a beauty


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> Ooh nice face. She's a beauty


And she was a rescue from a puppymill! 
But she was quite pretty and had an amazing temperament - we liked her better then any of the dogs at the show though because she was not like most of them just eating up the petting - it was more like she found the people interesting, and put up with the petting so that she could be there and "gather information" lol! 
And I do agree with you about the size - at 40 something pounds, she was smaller then I would like if I were getting a big poodle -I am 5'5" and standing next to her, had to bend over to touch her!
Oh well, maybe next year I will have my tiny black poodle puppy to bring to the show - we'll have to see if TnT, who will be 12 and 13 at that time are up for it or not!


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I am one of those people who believe that the sex of a new pup is probably the least important consideration. You've already completed the most difficult decision--finding your perfect breeder. Let her guide you in finding the pup with the personality you want. That personality is more important than a few inches or a few pounds.

I currently have two poodles from the same breeder, three years apart in age. They are from the same dam, but different sires. Beau is my "big" boy for toy poodles. He is so very attached to me. Belle is my more petite girl, but very independent. She tries to rule the roost, and she will attempt to push Beau around.

Meet the pups, and find the male or female who is special to you. Best wishes for you and your new pup.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Victoria is taking Merry for a sonogram/ultrasound tomorrow to see if there are any pups in there. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

fingers crossed for you here, too.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Fingers and paws crossed here!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, can't wait to hear! Are you first on the wait list?


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh, can't wait to hear! Are you first on the wait list?


Oh yeah, first. assuming she's not going to pick one for herself to show. we gave her a deposit a couple of months ago. I kinda feel like an expectant father. LOL


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> Oh yeah, first. assuming she's not going to pick one for herself to show. we gave her a deposit a couple of months ago. I kinda feel like an expectant father. LOL


That's awesome, and fantastic to be able to be Puppy-Daddy right from the start like this - the connection to the puppy will be there right from the before you even meet!
I am so set on exactly what I want - size, color, sex and personality, the breeder can't even begin to asses if the puppy is a good match until it is a couple of months old. I'm just fortunate that toy breeders don't wait list much, but wait until they know what they have, or all puppies would be claimed before she got to me!
Do Standards tend to breed true in the colors more then toys? Last my breeder told me that she was expecting a black litter, the Dam had one apricot puppy.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> That's awesome, and fantastic to be able to be Puppy-Daddy right from the start like this - the connection to the puppy will be there right from the before you even meet!
> I am so set on exactly what I want - size, color, sex and personality, the breeder can't even begin to asses if the puppy is a good match until it is a couple of months old. I'm just fortunate that toy breeders don't wait list much, but wait until they know what they have, or all puppies would be claimed before she got to me!
> *Do Standards tend to breed true in the colors more then toys?* Last my breeder told me that she was expecting a black litter, the Dam had one apricot puppy.


Not sure. This litter should be all black though as both parents five generation pedigrees are all blacks.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

PoodleRick said:


> Victoria is taking Merry for a sonogram/ultrasound tomorrow to see if there are any pups in there. Crossing my fingers.


Yesterday is today, now. so I hope you hear soon, the results of the ultrasound. And then report immediately to all of us on pins and needles right along with you!!!!

yee haw...puppies on the way!!! I am so happy for you. What a wonderful feeling you are having!!!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks. I'll definitely let you all know as soon as I know


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Well I guess we are all feeling like expectant "honorary" aunts and uncles!!

We have everything crossed for you and your family, Rick, and we all know how much this means to you all.

IT'S EXCITING!!!!!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

WooHoo, sonogram saw 9 pups. I can't believe it. I am sooooo happy. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Fabulous news! How many weeks to the expected delivery date?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

this day and age, i assume we'll see copies of the sonograms posted here?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yay!!! Congrats. I am so happy for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

fjm said:


> Fabulous news! How many weeks to the expected delivery date?


She say December 8th is the due date and we get to pick up in the 9th week.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Now that is REALLY GOOD NEWS! Now you get to torture yourself with waiting for whelping Hahaha!!! Can't wait to see those 'baby pictures!'


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

patk said:


> this day and age, i assume we'll see copies of the sonograms posted here?


I'll see if she'll email it to me

Rick


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Now that is REALLY GOOD NEWS! Now you get to torture yourself with waiting for whelping Hahaha!!! Can't wait to see those 'baby pictures!'


Yeah no kidding. Luckily we already have a ton of dog stuff but I'm gonna need a new crate and maybe one of those play pens for the kitchen when we can't actively watch him/her.

Rick


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I wonder if she'd let me come down before the 9 week pickup date just to see them. I probably couldn't touch or hold them before they get their shots but I'd be willing to drive to Fredericksburg just to see them.

Rick


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

BTW here's the link to her blog post.
Luminary Thoughts


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Woo Hoo!!! :cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm so happy for you!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks Lou


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Rick that is great news! How nice you will have such a great array from which to choose. We had pick of the black girls in Lily's litter and there were as I recall five of them (total litter was eight). They were very close to us and we did go see them when they were five weeks old. We had to wash our hands and take off our shoes before going to the nursery, but we played with them for quite a while. I left that day 99% sure who I was going to pick and only looked at her and one other the day we went back to bring her home. Maybe you will be able to go see them.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Rick that is great news! How nice you will have such a great array from which to choose. We had pick of the black girls in Lily's litter and there were as I recall five of them (total litter was eight). They were very close to us and we did go see them when they were five weeks old. We had to wash our hands and take off our shoes before going to the nursery, but we played with them for quite a while. I left that day 99% sure who I was going to pick and only looked at her and one other the day we went back to bring her home. *Maybe you will be able to go see them*.


I hope so. That would be a blast.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yay I am so happy for you!
Merry is gorgeous - and look at all of those beautiful black puppies in her last litter! All them such a rich deep black!


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

What a lovely way to start the New Year, bringing home a new puppy around Valentine's Day give or take a week or two.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I am so happy for you Rick. Your new journey begins with lots of doggie kisses your way.
Susan


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

It is so good to hear that you are another step closer to getting a new baby! Let's go shopping!! Heartfelt hugs for you and your family 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing some photos Rick,you must be so excited!


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Yay! I am overjoyed that your long wait is almost over, Rick. Good news!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

*Congrats*

That is wonderful news!! Congrats on the new family member. I hope time flies for you and Isabelle and your new fur baby is home before you know.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats. The anticipation and joy in your life must be indescribable. Hope your new fur baby is home ASAP.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

sorry about two posts. my computer is acting strange this morning. The first one was not there, even tho I posted it, so I did it again
:banghead:


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Isabelle and I have been going back and forth on the gender issue. As you all know we've had both and both are fine with us. What helped us make the decision is we dog sit a friends dog, Max, and Max is a male. So when we say "good boy" to Max we think of Beau. So we're going back to a female for this pup. Getting a male this time would feel to much like replacing Beau. I know there's no replacing Beau but this choice just feels right. Now to pick a name.

Rick


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Sounds just fabulous! How exciting! Keep us posted!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Ooh! What color are you hoping for?
I Interesting someone who names all her female dogs after flowers or plants. So she has petunia, primrose, and Holly. I nmed Rollie as a five year old because he rolled in cow pattys. I'm sure you'll choose wonderful name for her!


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> Isabelle and I have been going back and forth on the gender issue. As you all know we've had both and both are fine with us. What helped us make the decision is we dog sit a friends dog, Max, and Max is a male. So when we say "good boy" to Max we think of Beau. So we're going back to a female for this pup. Getting a male this time would feel to much like replacing Beau. I know there's no replacing Beau but this choice just feels right. Now to pick a name.
> 
> Rick


I totally get it. After we lost Lexi in Feb and decided to get another poodle I was ecstatic that my husband agreed to a spoo. Lexi was a precious tpoo and I didn't want a replacement for her and neither did I want the new puppy to be compared to her so I was ecstatic when my husband decided it was time for us to get my dream dog - a spoo! 
This will be a new adventure for us after years of toys; something completely different. Like you, I can hardly wait to get ours. Hopefully shortly after you get yours. ray:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I get it too, but I want to point out that your perspective can change as you go through the process - for over a year after Taylee died, I did not want a new puppy at all. Now it is past two years and not only do I want a puppy, but I want one as much like Taylee as possible (personality wise) not to replace her, but because it just makes plain sense - Taylee was the ideal dog for me, so why tamper with the perfect formula? 
And you know what - I am certain that it won't be the same - it will probably be even better because I am an even better owner then I was 15 years ago, and I am sure that our breeder is even better then she was 15 years ago too!

My advice is to stay open - if you are actively trying to pick one Not like Beau, then you will wind up picking a dog that is all wrong for you!
My fondest wish is that my next puppy will remind me of Taylee, because then will be certain that she will be a dream dog...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh, personality wise I'm find with one whose close to Beau or Roxy who preceded him. We're even going with another black. Really it's just saying "good boy" that makes it tough. "Good girl" wouldn't be a problem at all since Roxy crossed the bridge 11 years ago.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

DreamAgility said:


> Ooh! What color are you hoping for?
> I Interesting someone who names all her female dogs after flowers or plants. So she has petunia, primrose, and Holly. I nmed Rollie as a five year old because he rolled in cow pattys. I'm sure you'll choose wonderful name for her!


Black. This will be a black litter. Both Mom and Dad are black and their 5 generation pedigree is nearly all black.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

Are you marking a calendar with the weeks? I am doing that, then trying to not look at it until it is the Wednesday of that next week (our litter was born on a wed). It sort of helps to mark the time....well...maybe it doesn't, hahaha. It is SOOOOo HARD to wait....
Ebony?


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

poodlecrazy51 said:


> *Are you marking a calendar with the weeks?* I am doing that, then trying to not look at it until it is the Wednesday of that next week (our litter was born on a wed). It sort of helps to mark the time....well...maybe it doesn't, hahaha. It is SOOOOo HARD to wait....
> Ebony?


Done. The due date is Dec, 8th and we can pick puppy up 9 weeks later puts the pick up date on Feb, 9th. Not that I'm counting.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> Oh, personality wise I'm find with one whose close to Beau or Roxy who preceded him. We're even going with another black. Really it's just saying "good boy" that makes it tough. "Good girl" wouldn't be a problem at all since Roxy crossed the bridge 11 years ago.


Well if a boy just happens to be the best match, we will just have to come up with a new phrase lol - good fellow, good chap, good poodie, good baby....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Such happy news!! 

Names are tough! I knew I wanted 2 syllables, Italian (our ancestry), and wanted the name/word to mean something nice and fitting. I went through the Italian/English - English/Italian dictionary, flipped through the pages to read what sounded pretty.

Luce (Lou-chay) is Italian for bright light, and yes, she has been a bight light in my life.

Hope you get the perfect puppy who will turn into the perfect dog!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Roughly two weeks to go till Mamma birfs dem babies. Oh boy Oh boy Oh boy!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oooooh!!! Getting close!!! You finished your fingernails yet? Down to knuckle chewing???

EXCITING!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Oooooh!!! Getting close!!! You finished your fingernails yet? Down to knuckle chewing???
> 
> EXCITING!


Ha. Just about.

Rick


----------

